# converting female shoe size with military size



## edwardsjoey96 (7 Nov 2010)

A female who wears a size 5.5 running shoe, what size of combat boot (mk 1, 2, or 3) and what size of parade boot would she wear?


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Nov 2010)

I would say a size 2 combat boot and a size 5 or 6 parade boot (or maybe 4).  That's what I wear and I'm a size 6.


----------

